

Ubertooth – Open-Source Bluetooth Sniffing - maqr
http://penturalabs.wordpress.com/2013/09/01/ubertooth-open-source-bluetooth-sniffing/

======
voltagex_
I'm not sure this can do BT4-LE - maybe the HackRF can fill the gap?

